

Toyota User Experiences - blbanet
http://www.square-9.com/user-experience-from-the-consumers-eye#more-4687

======
tadfisher
There are several things wrong with choosing a 4Runner as your daily driver
over something more economical.

1\. Its ability to handle snow is not so much a function of the ride height as
it is a function of the type and quality of the tires. 2\. 4-wheel drive is
next to useless in the snow without a locking rear differential, something
that is only available in the Trail Package. It also does not help you stop or
maneuver in slippery conditions. 3\. Economy AWD cars such as the Subaru
Forester are easier to handle, have similar interior space, use less fuel
during the 75% of the year without snow-clogged roads, can handle snow with
appropriate tires, are safer in crash tests, and are less expensive.

Now if you mentioned you take the 4Runner on the trail, or in general use it
in conditions more treacherous than transporting children on snowy roads, I
would have more sympathy with your choice. As it stands, I have next to none.

